# Extracting boot image, no mtd?



## DACcer (Nov 2, 2012)

I only started android kernel dev less than a week ago, but I have managed to successfully modify and update the kernel for my HP touchpad without too many issues.

My issue now is I'm trying to update the kernel on my HTC One XL (AT&T One X), and reading through guides like (h ttp://android-dls.com/wiki/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Unpack%2C_Edit%2C_and_Re-Pack_Boot_Images), I need to make a copy of the boot image. However I can't find the boot image!?!?!

The following folder does not exist:
/dev/mtd
or
/proc/mtd

Am I missing something? I'm sure this is a total noob problem, but can't find a solution anywhere.

In my TWRP backup folder I have a 'boot.emmc.win' file, can I extract the boot img from this?

Any help would be great!!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p7 of=/sdcard/boot.img[/background]

or just pull it out of a cwm nandroid.

or just pull it out of a rom zip.

not familiar with twrp, so cant help you there.


----------

